# Honey Labeling Requirements in Alabama



## D Coates

Try PMing some sideline to professional folks from AL directly as this question might not be seen by them. 

In MO. all that's required is the respective weight, the name of the business, it's location (city & state) and a phone number for contacting. No idea of AL regulations but I'd bet it'll be something similar.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Foods produced for sale in Alabama that are considered "cottage foods" must have the operator's name and address on the label. See ...
http://alisondb.legislature.state.al.us/ALISON/SearchableInstruments/2014RS/PrintFiles/SB159-enr.pdf

... however, that regulation applies to ...


> 23 a. Produces a baked good, a canned jam or jelly, or a dried herb or herb mix or a candy for sale at the person's home.
> 
> http://alisondb.legislature.state.al.us/ALISON/SearchableInstruments/2014RS/PrintFiles/SB159-enr.pdf


Honey - that is not mixed with other substances - is not mentioned in that 'cottage foods' regulation, and it appears that name and address for Alabama produced and sold honey is not required. Some people may be assuming that honey is included in the cottage foods 'jams and jellies' rule, but that does not appear to be the case from what I have found.


----------



## PeterP

I did a search and found a food processing regulation.
RULES
OF
ALABAMA STATE BOARD OF HEALTH
BUREAU OF ENVIRONMENTAL SERVICES
CHAPTER 420-3-20
FOOD PROCESSING ESTABLISHMENT SANITATION

I searched it for "label" and found that they "adopt by reference" federal regulations.

Title 21 Code of Federal Regulations, Parts 1 through 100

Specifically;
[Code of Federal Regulations]
[Title 21, Volume 2]
[Revised as of April 1, 2016]
[CITE: 21CFR101.5]



TITLE 21--FOOD AND DRUGS
CHAPTER I--FOOD AND DRUG ADMINISTRATION
DEPARTMENT OF HEALTH AND HUMAN SERVICES
SUBCHAPTER B--FOOD FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION
PART 101 -- FOOD LABELING.

If you include weight, name of company/address/contact id, and possibly grade(colour?) you should be fine.
They don't specifically list honey even though they have other sweetners listed.

Peter


----------



## squarepeg

psm1212, the same misunderstanding about labeling circulates among the beekeeping community up here as well.

you are correct, no label whatsoever is required by alabama state law on your honey.

if you choose to have a label, and have the word 'honey' on the label, the law requires that your product not be adulterated with any other substance. period.

the exception is if you choose to sell honey at certain farmer's markets, and if those farmer's markets have their own rules regarding labeling, then you may be bound by those rules.

i had a long talk with the dept. of ag. folks in montgomery about this very topic a few weeks back, and they confirmed everything i just posted here.


----------



## psm1212

Thanks squarepeg. That ends a year-long inquiry.


----------



## squarepeg

you're welcome. we sell all of our honey directly to the public and do not use any labeling.

the issue came up with the manager of a farmer's market we sell at, because the law does require labels on baked goods and other products. the call to montgomery settled the issue for us there.

honey that ends up on a grocery store shelf may be another matter. in that case the laws than govern the grocery store come into play and my understanding is that labels are required.


----------

